# The Arcade 2015 Game of the Year Awards [BEST VIDEO GAME DEVELOPER OF 2015]



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2016)

credits to  for the banner​
Hi guys. Welcome to the 2015 edition of the NF Arcade section's Game of the Year Award. It is time to look behind at what this year has offered in terms of gaming and to recognize which game was the best of the best.​
Last one before the big one. Which video gaming developer is most worthy of praise due to their performance in 2015?

Since there are no nominees, this will be a write-in vote. Just write your *top three* Gaming Developers of the year. Here is how the votes will be counted:

First vote = 10 points
Second vote = 5 points
Third vote = 1 point

You can use my vote as an example below:


*Spoiler*: _Khris' vote_ 




1. Thomas Happ Games 
2. Psyonix 
3. Nintendo 




Voting period will end on *January 8th, 2016*. 



In case of a tie, I'll ask three/four anonymous judges to give me their final votes in order to break the tie and declare the winner. 


Well then. Vote away peoples :metroid

And Have yourselves a very Happy New Year


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2016)

Nintendo/Intelligent Systems
Platinum Games
CD Project Red


----------



## Shirker (Jan 1, 2016)

1.) XSEED (No acclaimed releases, but their dedication to localizing niche shit definitely deserves some mention in my book)
2.) Colossal Order
3.) Nintendo


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2016)

Monolith Soft
CD Project Red
FromSoftware


----------



## Naruto (Jan 2, 2016)

CD Projekt Red

Platinum Games

Monolith Soft


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 2, 2016)

Can we count all games?

I mean, the only game that Platinum Games made this year was Transformers, which was okay, that's why I didn't mention them.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2016)

Its more about the work they're doing right now rather than the games they've released imo^


Great developers doing good work should be recognized just as much as mega publishers imo


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 2, 2016)

FROM Software
CD Project Red
Platinum Games


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 2, 2016)

FromSoftware
CD Project Red
Kojima Studios


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2016)

CD Project Red
FromSoft
Kojima


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 4, 2016)

- CD Projekt Red

- Platinum Games

- Nintendo

I'm willing to look the other way about some of the flaws of all three developers here since that, at the end of the day, they're all big name companies where the top suit is only focused on making money and that goal comes with some inherent baggage that makes them do and say some pretty dumb stuff but they're probably the least "cynical" of industry, for a lack of a better word.

I'm almost tempted to list Capcom as an Honorary Mention but even I'm not so much of an dickbag eating apologist.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 4, 2016)

aye^

10char


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 5, 2016)

CD Projekt Red
FromSoft
Nintendo


----------



## Monna (Jan 8, 2016)

Nintendo
Monolith
Kojima


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2016)

Voting for this category has ended. No more edits/posts will be accepted.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 9, 2016)

Shout out to capcom for not sucking as hard last year, probably deserves a award for more improved developer.


----------

